# Pressemeldung: Kormoran Demo in Ulm am 20.03.10



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2010)

Pressemeldung

*Kormoran Demo in Ulm am 20.03.10​**Das Schweigen hat ein Ende!​*
Aufruf zur Demonstration am 20. März 2010, 15.00 Uhr, Münsterplatz, 89073 Ulm

Der Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg ruft auf zur Teilnahme an einer Demonstration gegen den maßlosen Kormoranschutz durch NABU und LBV.

Am Samstag, den 20. März 2010 werden wir unter dem Motto "Das Schweigen hat ein Ende – Fischer halten nichts vom Kormoranschutz!" auf die Straße gehen.

Treffpunkt ist um 15.00 Uhr am Münsterplatz in Ulm.
Auf der Kundgebung am Münsterplatz werden sprechen:
• P. Mohnert; Präsident des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer (VDSF)
• Dr. C. Proske; Präsident des Verbandes Deutscher Binnenfischer (VDBI)
• Vertreter der Fischereiverbände aus Frankreich, Schweiz und Bayern
• G. Riegger, Vizepräsident des Landesfischereiverbandes Baden-Württemberg
• ...

*Fischer halten nichts vom Kormoranschutz:*
NABU und LBV haben den Kormoran zum Vogel des Jahres
erklärt und überfluten die Öffentlichkeit mit Fehlinformationen.
Es liegt jetzt an uns, die Öffentlichkeit auf die wahren
Zustände an unseren Gewässern und in unseren Betrieben
aufmerksam zu machen. Wir haben alle Argumente auf
unserer Seite, wir müssen uns jetzt auch das nötige Gehör
verschaffen!

Am 20.03.2010 veranstalten der NABU Deutschland und der
LBV ihr Artenschutzsymposium zum Vogel des Jahres, dieses
Jahr in Ulm am Münsterplatz.

Diese Gelegenheit wollen wir nutzen, um auf unsere Anliegen
und Interessen hinzuweisen. Aus diesem Grund veranstalten
wir eine Großkundgebung, zu der alle Fischer Deutschlands
und der Nachbarländer aufgerufen sind teilzunehmen.

Die Kundgebung beginnt am 20. März 2010 um 15.00 Uhr auf dem Münsterplatz in Ulm 

Eigene Plakate und Banner sind willkommen.
Weitere Informationen unter www.aktion-kormoran.de.

Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg e.V.
Dachverband der Fischereiverbände in Baden-Württemberg und
anerkannter Verband gemäß § 67NatSchG
Reitzensteinstr. 8 · 70190 Stuttgart
  (0711) 870309-6 · Fax -89
E-Mail: info@lfvbw.de


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran Demo in Ulm am 20.03.10*

Habe es schon mal in diversen Spezialforen weiterverbreitet...

Vorschlag: das hier auch im PLZ-Gebiet 7/8/9 pinnen!!


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran Demo in Ulm am 20.03.10*

Klasse Aktion mit Heimvorteil für mich, weil direkt vor der Haustür.#6

Es wird auch Zeit dass dem Treiben der Kranken ein Ende gesetzt wird, sorry aber anders kann man diese Leute nicht mehr einstufen.#d


----------



## Tüdde (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran Demo in Ulm am 20.03.10*

coole Nummer, is leider zu weit weg #d:c


----------



## Bodenseerenke (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran Demo in Ulm am 20.03.10*

Hallo Thomas
ich bedanke mich mit dem Anglergruß 
Petri-Heil und immer straffem Seil
deine bodenseerenke


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran Demo in Ulm am 20.03.10*



Bodenseerenke schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas
> ich bedanke mich mit dem Anglergruß
> Petri-Heil und immer straffem Seil
> deine bodenseerenke



Ein _Schelm_, wer Böses dabei denkt.|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Waldemar 1 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran Demo in Ulm am 20.03.10*

Klasse Idee! Leider kann nicht mitmachen. Weiter so


----------



## anglermeister17 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran Demo in Ulm am 20.03.10*

Wg. weiter Anreise gehts auch bei mir nicht- leider! Ich dachte bis vor Kurzem, das Problem sei bei uns an Saar nicht so präsent- denkste. Wie in noch keinem anderen Winter machen sich massenweise Vögel breit, wie ich es noch nie vorher sah! Ich hoffe, es passiert endlich was und ich wünsche den aktiven Demonstranten, dass sie was bewegen können!


----------



## firemirl (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran Demo in Ulm am 20.03.10*

1a - Aktion

|stolz:ein   #:  zu sein.

Leider zu weit - aber.... zeigt's Ihnen.
Bin im geiste bei euch.


----------



## goolgetter (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran Demo in Ulm am 20.03.10*

Ulm ist leider ein wenig weit entfernt. Aber die Aktion finde ich wirklich gut. Wollen wir mal hoffen das dieses Thema dann auch gehör findet. Ich drücke uns da auf jeden fall die Daumen.


----------



## Maro67 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran Demo in Ulm am 20.03.10*

Hallo Fischerkollegen,

der Landesfischereiverband Baden organisiert kostenlose Busfahrten zur Kormoran-Demo am 20. März in Ulm, siehe hierzu auch folgenden Thread.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2829968#post2829968


Gruß Martin


----------



## Heidechopper (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran Demo in Ulm am 20.03.10*

Leider auch für mich viel zu weit weg, aber meine Solidarität |wavey:mit allen, die dann da sind und gegen alles, wogegen protestiert wird.
Höchste Zeit, diesen angeblichen Naturschützern und Hobby-Liebe-Gott-Spielern mal auf die ungewaschenen Pfötchen zu klopfen.:vik:

Grüße aus der - auch kormorangebeutelten - Lüneburger Heide...
Rolf


----------



## wacko (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran Demo in Ulm am 20.03.10*

ich bin dabei!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thymallos (1. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran Demo in Ulm am 20.03.10*

Eine sicher starke Aktion, die diese "Naturschützer" hoffentlich dazu bewegt ,ihre grauen Zellen von Ballast zu befreien und die Welt so sehen wie sie nun mal ist. Als DAV-Mitglied gehe ich davon aus (weil namentlich nicht als Redner erwähnt),daß unsere Verbandsführung auch das Wort ergreift .
P.S. oder hat mich da die Zeit überholt und wir sprechen schon mit e i n e r  Stimme ?


----------



## Knispel (1. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran Demo in Ulm am 20.03.10*



thymallos schrieb:


> P.S. oder hat mich da die Zeit überholt und wir sprechen schon mit e i n e r Stimme ?


 
Noch nicht ganz, aber in der Kormoranproblematik gehen beide verbände bereits Hand in Hand.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (1. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran Demo in Ulm am 20.03.10*

Hi,

ich finde das mit der Demo eine feine Sache, da ich selbst Angler bin und das Thema mich genau so betrifft.

Nur ich habe da eine Frage: 

Was erwarten wir von der Demo. Das der Kormoran zum Abschuß freigegeben wird, das glaubt ihr wo selbst nicht.
Die machen den Kormoran doch nicht zum Vogel des Jahres 2010 und dann wird er anfang des Jahres zum Abschuß freigegeben.
Die Leute die das bestimmt haben werden sich von keinen in die Suppe spucken lassen, wie stehen die Leute dann da.

Das andere ist, wenn es zu einer Lösung kommen sollte, wird erst frühestens 2011 was passieren wenn nicht erst 2012 oder 2013, ich hoffe das was passiert, weil der Kormoran bis dahin noch genug Schaden anrichtet.

Die Mühlen in Deutschland malen leider sehr langsam.


LG René


----------



## Sponskopp (18. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran Demo in Ulm am 20.03.10*

Hoffentlich gibt es nicht wieder einen Aufruf zur "Gegendemo", wie beim letzten
Mal am Bodensee:

http://beta.greenaction.de/kampagne/heimische-kormorane-schuetzen<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
*Das Problem: <o></o>*
Landesfischereiverband und Fischer aus der Schweiz demonstrieren gegen den Kormoran <o></o>
*Das Ziel: <o></o>*
Unterstützt Nabu und BUND an den Naturschutztagen Radolfzell gegen die Demo der Fischer und schützt den Kormoran <o></o>
*Mitmachen: <o></o>*
Diese Kampagne ruft dich jetzt dazu auf die Kampagne weiterzuempfehlen<o></o>


----------



## Sponskopp (18. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran Demo in Ulm am 20.03.10*

Sorry, der Link war verhagelt, also nochmal:


http://beta.greenaction.de/kampagne/heimische-kormorane-schuetzen


<B>Das Problem: <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Diese Kampagne ruft dich jetzt dazu auf die Kampagne weiterzuempfehlen

<o></o>


----------



## seatrout123 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran Demo in Ulm am 20.03.10*

Der Münsterplatz war 3/4 voll - ich schätze mal so 4-5000 Angler die ihren Unmut geäussert haben haben.
Ich hoffe nur, dass dies der Anfang des Widerstands gegen Organisationen wie NABU ... ist. Wir können eigentlich froh sein, dass der Komoran zum Vogel 2010 erklärt wurde, sonst wäre es weitergegangen wie bisher.


----------



## Maro67 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran Demo in Ulm am 20.03.10*

Aus meiner Sicht war er sogar ganz voll, im Fernsehen war von 3000 Teilnehmern die Rede, im Rundfunk von 4000, was auch ich so empfand!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Bodenseerenke (21. März 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran Demo in Ulm am 20.03.10*

Ich war dabei!

So nun ist die Kormorandemo in Ulm auch schon wieder Geschichte.
Leider haben wir Angler mit ca. 3000 - 4000 Demonstranten eher ein klägliches Bild auf dem großen Münsterplatz abgegeben.
Erfreulich war das ich auch Schweizer, Norddeutsche, Bayern und Östereicher auf der Demo getroffen habe.
Ich ziehe den Hut vor den Hobbyfischern die weite Anreisen in Kauf genommen haben.
Was ich mitbekommen habe war es eine friedliche Veranstaltung.
Entäuscht bin ich über die geringe Teilnahme von unserem Angelverein.
Eure Bodenseerenke :c:c:c:c


----------

